# I want Duncan in Dallas



## nowitzki_900 (Aug 4, 2003)

Even though iI hate Tim Duncan he is still one of the league's best. If Dallas was to trade away Dirk Nowitzki and Marquis Daniels for Tim Duncan The Dallas Franchise would be a much better team.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Dream on........


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Yea, dream on. Try Nowitzki, Finley, a first rounder, and that _might_ get him, but anyhow, no way dirk or duncan is gonna get traded


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

And I want Duncan in Chicago.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Who wouldn't want Duncan on their team?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Yeah, and I want Duncan on the Lakers...


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

you want duncan in dallas ... i want you to stop posting .... i dont see either of us being that lucky


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shyFX325</b>!
> you want duncan in dallas ... i want you to stop posting .... i dont see either of us being that lucky



here here!!!!!!!!!!! I'd second that!!!!!!!!!!!! What's that other thread he posted? he saw on sportscenter that we're trading dirk and steve for sheed and damon? You kidding me? let me quote JT the brick and say "you've been smoking the sticky icky.":laugh: 


I got a second toast!!!!! "I want" this site to have restrictions which keep kids under the age of 15/or 16 off the site. Parent note or not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

maybe a mature 14!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Why do we bother saying I want Duncan in anywhere but San Antone? Just drop it.


----------



## Da Bull$ (Aug 11, 2003)

Dallas Trades 

Nash
Dirk
Finley

Recieve 

Duncan
Mercer

Spurs

PG-Tony Parker
SG-Steve Nash
SF-Michael Finley
PF-Dirk Notwitzki
C- Rasho Nesterovic
B1-Bruce Bowen
B2-Anthony Carter
B3-Malik Rose
B4-Manu ginobli
B5-Stephen Jackson?????
B6-Hedo turkoglu


HaHaHa that is a what it will take to get Timmy maybe yo guys gotta add nick the quick 2.


----------



## Silent But Deadly (Aug 15, 2003)

The Burbon German is a good asset to the Mavs, I don't think Tim Duncan could function as good as Nowitzski with the team, even though Duncan is one of my favorite players.


----------



## nowitzki_900 (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Silent But Deadly</b>!
> The Burbon German is a good asset to the Mavs, I don't think Tim Duncan could function as good as Nowitzski with the team, even though Duncan is one of my favorite players.



I personally hate tim duncan


----------



## Silent But Deadly (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nowitzki_900</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I personally hate tim duncan


Well, that's great for you, but I don't see reason enough to "hate" any NBA player really.


----------



## Charlotte-Bobcats-04 (Aug 14, 2003)

Tim Duncan is the best player in the NBA, and in his career he will play on no other team besides the San Antonio Spurs, no matter how much someone wishes he were elsewhere.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

is this still true today? Would we support some kind of Dirk for Duncan trade? If not when did the swap happen?


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Nope. Not anymore.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Nobody would do it anymore Dirk is MVP.

But if he was a free agent oh the lengths I would go to......
Age is a factor too. Dirk is 2 years younger than TD. I know doesnt seem like much but it is.
Can you imagine a team from the Texas triangle?


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Everyone would do it then and no one would do it now. Duncan was in his prime then and Nowitzki is in his prime now.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Any other threads to bump?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

if they were both free agents i had to sign to a hypothetical team, i would choose duncan. i wouldnt trade nowitzki because it doesnt make sense to trade a star when your team is doing well. no one in dallas should be stupid enough to trade dirk for duncan and no one in SA should be stupid enough to trade duncan for dirk. its pretty simple.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Duncan's the better player, but there's no need to entertain this kind of deal. You don't trade two players at the same position, on the same tier for each other.


----------

